# Stuck here Guidance Needed



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear All,

As you see my Signature, I have filed my Visa on Nov 12th. The Status is I am unable to do medicals for myself( because the Link is opening Blank Page). For my dependents the link is working fine. When I called Two clinics(Chennai and Hyderabad) they are able to locate my famile members details and are ready to do medical, but for me they are not willing, They are saying contact CO and get a New Id. So now My process is stuck and cant be expedited till I get the CO.

Now a Major development, I had attended an Interview Last Week and the Final Interview Today. The Good News is I am shortlisted. When we discussed on the work rights, I had apprised them about my Visa progress and I also informed them honestly about the Process I am stuck in and I told him that seeing the trend I can expect CO only in December 1st week . Only then I would start the Medical.

The Company wants me to be there by End of January latest(Adelaide).. and are also Willing to do a 457 for me if required.

So what should be my Approach now??

Regards
RK


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As you see my Signature, I have filed my Visa on Nov 12th. The Status is I am unable to do medicals for myself( because the Link is opening Blank Page). For my dependents the link is working fine. When I called Two clinics(Chennai and Hyderabad) they are able to locate my famile members details and are ready to do medical, but for me they are not willing, They are saying contact CO and get a New Id. So now My process is stuck and cant be expedited till I get the CO.
> 
> ...


Hi rkv....first of all a big congrats for your job offer...that too even before you arrive in oz :clap2:

Ok...about your issue...why dont you try calling up DIAC and tell them about you medical form issue. This looks like a technical problem...and just chill who knows maybe it will be alrite by itself in a day or two....

Considering that you have lodged ur application on 12th Nov, I guess you should be getting a CO by Dec mid max....then why worry?....I am sure you will get your Visa before Jan end seeing the current timelines....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi rkv....first of all a big congrats for your job offer...that too even before you arrive in oz :clap2:
> 
> Ok...about your issue...why dont you try calling up DIAC and tell them about you medical form issue. This looks like a technical problem...and just chill who knows maybe it will be alrite by itself in a day or two....
> 
> Considering that you have lodged ur application on 12th Nov, I guess you should be getting a CO by Dec mid max....then why worry?....I am sure you will get your Visa before Jan end seeing the current timelines....



Thanks a lot .sometimes it clicks!! But somehow Australia seems to be bad omen for me.. Last yr in July I got 457 for me and my entire family with a with Bank in Sydney, Just before Travel precisely 6 days My mom passed away and I had to cancel everything..

So now I decided to take PR route and I just applied in Seek and started the Interview...Lets see how it takes this time..

I have been trying everyday but my health Id does not download. Also I tried to get through DIAC but even after 40 minutes I am not getting through.

I just called another hospital now, but even they are singing the same line contact CO and he will give health id..

I think if I get CO Dec mid, it will then be vacation period Christmas New year and if the meds get referred then its another wait.. Well for 457 I got my entire Process from Application to Visa stamp in just 3 weeks. So isnt this online medicals suppose to be faster??

Should I request the Company to start 457 or should I just request them to wait till end of November and then take a call.

Regards
RK


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks a lot .sometimes it clicks!! But somehow Australia seems to be bad omen for me.. Last yr in July I got 457 for me and my entire family with a with Bank in Sydney, Just before Travel precisely 6 days My mom passed away and I had to cancel everything..
> 
> So now I decided to take PR route and I just applied in Seek and started the Interview...Lets see how it takes this time..
> 
> ...


Yup....true...getting medicals referred is a nightmare....Well, I have no idea abt 457....but if u feel it is faster, then y not go for that....but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yup....true...getting medicals referred is a nightmare....Well, I have no idea abt 457....but if u feel it is faster, then y not go for that....but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?



but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?

I do not Know this, thats why I started this thread to get expert advice.. I have already paid the Visa fees.

Also this job is not in my Preferred City, My preferred city is Melbourne, So I do not want to get myself tied here and loose the 189..
So little confused..

Regards
RK


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Just get the company to get on with a 457 and let your PR application run in the background. Whichever is granted first means you can start work. If PR is granted first (unlikely) you just tell DIAC to withdraw the 457 application. If PR is granted after it cancels 457 visa. If you do medicals for 457 you won't need to redo them for the PR.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?
> 
> I do not Know this, thats why I started this thread to get expert advice.. I have already paid the Visa fees.
> 
> ...


Hi RK

I would suggest first get meds done for ur dependents. At-least it will speed up your entire process. And as soon as ur CO allocated proceed with your medicals.
I feel, This is the best u can do.. clear up ur hurdles one by one..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Just get the company to get on with a 457 and let your PR application run in the background. Whichever is granted first means you can start work. If PR is granted first (unlikely) you just tell DIAC to withdraw the 457 application. If PR is granted after it cancels 457 visa. If you do medicals for 457 you won't need to redo them for the PR.



Thank You Shel..
So it means There can be Two Parallel applications Going.. I can tell the employer honestly that I do not see high probability of hitting the PR by Jan end, so its better to start the 457 ..

Shel one more query

If you do medicals for 457 you won't need to redo them for the PR...

I had done medicals for my self, wife and my son last yr for the 457... The only new addition is my new born Daughter,,, so Do we need to do medicals now for everyone ( both 189,457) or should we just do for daughter..

Because this will be a major breakthrough for me, if medicals are not needed then I think once the CO is assigned he would not need any additional docs from me coz I have done everything and I just need PCC.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> 
> I would suggest first get meds done for ur dependents. At-least it will speed up your entire process. And as soon as ur CO allocated proceed with your medicals.
> I feel, This is the best u can do.. clear up ur hurdles one by one..


Thank you Sreekanth..

Can you throw some light on Medicals in Bangalore.. I mean I saw your Post today..
I can get medicals done for my Son in Bangalore as I am in Coimbatore. i can also request them and see if they can take my medicals based on Form 160 and 26.. Which clinic you approached and how many days prior do we need to take appointment.

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Sreekanth..
> 
> Can you throw some light on Medicals in Bangalore.. I mean I saw your Post today..
> I can get medicals done for my Son in Bangalore as I am in Coimbatore. i can also request them and see if they can take my medicals based on Form 160 and 26.. Which clinic you approached and how many days prior do we need to take appointment.
> ...



Hi RK
u have 2 options in Bangalore which is Elbit Medical diagnostics (2 immi doctors) and fortis hospital ( 6 doctors for immigration).

I have done my medicals in Elbit ( i was not very happy with ambiance, expect that everything was good) in this clinic they do medicals for PR only in the afternoon (post 1:00, P.M) and only in weekdays(Monday to Friday) .

I just called the hospital 2 days before for the appointment. (u will get the appointment soon there is not much crowd there).

so there are no clinics near to coimbatore? should u have to travel all the way just for medicals?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Shel..
> So it means There can be Two Parallel applications Going.. I can tell the employer honestly that I do not see high probability of hitting the PR by Jan end, so its better to start the 457 ..
> 
> Shel one more query
> ...


Hey RK,

You can re-use your Medicals for 189 Visa only if you have completed all the tests for your 457 Visa. If you have done Chest X-Ray alone, then you cannot re-use your Medicals; you have to take all the tests again.

Cheers


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> u have 2 options in Bangalore which is Elbit Medical diagnostics (2 immi doctors) and fortis hospital ( 6 doctors for immigration).
> 
> I have done my medicals in Elbit ( i was not very happy with ambiance, expect that everything was good) in this clinic they do medicals for PR only in the afternoon (post 1:00, P.M) and only in weekdays(Monday to Friday) .
> ...


No Clinics in Coimbatore...

My wife and my my daughter are in Hyderabad, So I called them if they are willing to take my case also along with dependents with the Form 160 and 26 but they said contact CO and get the new id. I called Chennai Apollo and I got same response...

My Son is currently with me in Coimbatore... I will call the Bangalore Hospital and see, if they are willing to take my case then I can finish medicals for everyone and just hope to wait for CO..

Regards
RK


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

hi rkv,

am a coimbatorean too...did my medicals at fortis,blr as i live closer to blr right nw....
i liked the ambience n speed of fortis ppl...they clearly know what they r doin....it took me 3 hours for testing my family in total...
juz check if ur prev medicals r still valid, if so...u r good to go right away.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saradha said:


> hi rkv,
> 
> am a coimbatorean too...did my medicals at fortis,blr as i live closer to blr right nw....
> i liked the ambience n speed of fortis ppl...they clearly know what they r doin....it took me 3 hours for testing my family in total...
> juz check if ur prev medicals r still valid, if so...u r good to go right away.


Nice to know you..Thank You very much..

How do I check that? we did medicals for self, wife and son last yr. Only my new born Daughter is pending..


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

hey pal,

juz post the dates of ur medicals in here...u might get some idea..
else contact an immigration consultancy, they would offer to help...maybe for a small fee.
i filed my 175 thru y-axis,blr....they offered a free consultation with documents required...so that we could test the waters before actually signing up!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear All,

Thank you for the Guidance so far..
Just few of my thoughts on Job front to fellow members who got the Grant and for those who are waiting for grant.
My main intention for applying was to see If I can get a response and hopefully see the Interview process( to evaluate the interview).

Just as I am posting this message, I got response from another Consultant asking for an Interview on Thursday 10:30 AM Sydney Time..!!!

1. I had just started applying in Seek for last 1 week.
2. I had applied so far around 14 jobs. I got response in e mail from 3 of them.
3. One wanted ti have interview immediately. I had 3 Rounds ( 2 technical ( 1 phone, 1 skype Video call, 1 HR).
4. I had mentioned in my Cover Letter that I have applied for 189 and and my visa is in processing.
5. I had also mentioned that I am willing to travel and Join only in feb 2013.

Also has the other fellow members have posted, I did apply by modifying Resume and Cover Letter for each of the Jobs separately.

I hope this helps the other fellow members who are about to start their journey and Job Hunt.

if you require any other specific information, please let me know and I will be more than happy to provide.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

i was checking for such an info right when ur post came up!!
my hubby is a mech engg with 13 years of exp in manufacturing industry...
as u know, we are awaiting our 175 grant any time soon...hopefully...
we have begun checking...not applying though untill we have the pr at hand...
main portals like seek,careerone et al.....

many ppl say that we need to have pr at hand n be physically present at australia for reaping interview calls...is that so? how did ur interludes with aussie recruitrs,employers go about?? how diff are they from indian ones? any tips on these n resume preparation would be much desirable friend..

awaiting ur guidance on this...


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

rkv,

also..there is a belief that most australian recruiters are particular abt local exp...did u face it?
which time of the year is best for job hunt?
actually have a dozen more questions to ask...but dint want to bombard u for time being


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saradha said:


> i was checking for such an info right when ur post came up!!
> my hubby is a mech engg with 13 years of exp in manufacturing industry...
> as u know, we are awaiting our 175 grant any time soon...hopefully...
> we have begun checking...not applying though untill we have the pr at hand...
> ...


THank you, I will share what I have been doing so far...
As I mentioned in my earlier post my main motive was to get a feel of the Recruitment process..

It is true what many people said that its difficult to get through from here, However I do not know whether I am lucky or not , as I mentioned in my earlier post last yr I got 457 processed for all my family from here in India itself.. So it is possible, but could be very difficult.. But there is no harm in trying...

The Main strategy I used was to apply in the City which was not preferable to me!!

This might sound strange and confusing...

My main preferred city is Melbourne, So I applied only in Adelaide and Sydney.. So that even if I had to miss the bus it will ok, also if i dont get any response I can keep myself motivated that these cities were not my choice!!! weird Reason!! but thats how I am...

I have used only Seek so far. and my personal experience is the response is decent 3/15 specially being in India and with no PR. Although all applications had mentioned that you must have the Right to Live and Work in Australia. I have clearly mentioned in my Cover Letter about my Status.. Applied for PR and the process is on going ( Awaiting Case officer).

With Regards to Resume I had researched on the Net and found a Template for CV and Cover Letter. So far I have stuck to them and I intend to do the same, as they are giving me good results.
If you need Please give me ur id I will fwd them. My CV is IT ( Project Manager), but I am sure your Husband can modify to suit his skills there...

The Interview was pretty similar to last yr one, emphasis on the nature of job challenges faced and how we overcame and the solution we provided. You can say they were more of a discussion than Interview..

One Thing which is true as many members here have posted, you have apply for jobs as if its one of your job, read each JD and customize your CV and cover Letter.

Give me a shout if you need anything else, I will be more than happy to Oblige...

All the Best for your Grant and Pray that some miracle happens and I get my CO soon!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v190 said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> You can re-use your Medicals for 189 Visa only if you have completed all the tests for your 457 Visa. If you have done Chest X-Ray alone, then you cannot re-use your Medicals; you have to take all the tests again.
> 
> Cheers


Last year we did only chest x ray for myself and wife and medical exam for my son.. I doubt re using is posisblilty here. Just praying the CO gets allocated soon or need to find some clinic who can take my medical test without searching in e health..
\Regards
RK


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks rkv for all the info....appreciate your willingness to help others...btw, how was ur interview conducted? Was it telephonic or through skype?




rkv146 said:


> THank you, I will share what I have been doing so far...
> As I mentioned in my earlier post my main motive was to get a feel of the Recruitment process..
> 
> It is true what many people said that its difficult to get through from here, However I do not know whether I am lucky or not , as I mentioned in my earlier post last yr I got 457 processed for all my family from here in India itself.. So it is possible, but could be very difficult.. But there is no harm in trying...
> ...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

saradha said:


> hi rkv,
> 
> am a coimbatorean too...did my medicals at fortis,blr as i live closer to blr right nw....
> i liked the ambience n speed of fortis ppl...they clearly know what they r doin....it took me 3 hours for testing my family in total...
> juz check if ur prev medicals r still valid, if so...u r good to go right away.



Hi saradha....did u do your medicals before you got your CO?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

oh....thanks a ton rkv, good to have friends like u here...
we are right now preparing a generic resume from his current jd...will pm u for further guidance.
shall include u in our prayers as well  hope we land there soon!


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

hi anj,
i did my medicals only after co requested for it....
dint wanna shorten my initial entry window as those dates are linked with it.
even then i had to wait for 2 months for my meds to be finalised....nw thats done,waiting for grant n its excrutiating!


----------



## krisho007 (May 29, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you for the Guidance so far..
> Just few of my thoughts on Job front to fellow members who got the Grant and for those who are waiting for grant.
> My main intention for applying was to see If I can get a response and hopefully see the Interview process( to evaluate the interview).


Hi rkv,

Just curious. What is your skill?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## krisho007 (May 29, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> u have 2 options in Bangalore which is Elbit Medical diagnostics (2 immi doctors) and fortis hospital ( 6 doctors for immigration).


Hi Sreekanth,

What documents you need to carry? 
As I understand, I need to carry the print out from DIAC website and carry the original passport. any other forms required?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Thanks rkv for all the info....appreciate your willingness to help others...btw, how was ur interview conducted? Was it telephonic or through skype?


Thank you anj.. I always try my best to share whatever I know so that it can be of help to fellow members, because I am already indebted to all the Fellow members whoc hav ebeen guiding me through the entire process....
I have mentioned about interview in my earlier post here.. 3 Rounds ( 2 technical ( 1 telephone, 1 Video call skype). 1 HR ( telephone)

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

krisho007 said:


> Hi rkv,
> 
> Just curious. What is your skill?
> 
> ...


Project Mgmt.. technology ( dot net, Android, IOS).

Regards
RK


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Project Mgmt.. technology ( dot net, Android, IOS).
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK, 

If u don't mind can u plz share a sample resume and covering ltr? Mail id is [email protected]

Regards
Prakash


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

pranar1 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> If u don't mind can u plz share a sample resume and covering ltr? Mail id is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hii Prakash,

I have already sent it your gmail id..

Regards
RK


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi RK, 

your job hunt experience from offshore is so encouraging for all of us.... I'm still stucked with IELTS hurdle.. not able to get 7 in all... 
Can you please send the CV and cover letter templates my email [email protected] 

Thanks,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> your job hunt experience from offshore is so encouraging for all of us.... I'm still stucked with IELTS hurdle.. not able to get 7 in all...
> Can you please send the CV and cover letter templates my email [email protected]
> ...



Thanks... I am sure with a little determination and sincere effort the Job hunt can be cracked...

Just give your best shot for IELTS i am sure you will clear.. There are some threads which gives tips in IELTS.

I have shared the formats to your gmail id..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

*IELTS Books*

Hi there,

I managed to crack the exams with 15 days study and practicing 6 full exams from Cambridge IELTS books 5,6,7 and 8.

Make sure that u get a book called Ace the IELTS by Simone Braverman. I followed the instructions given in this book and scored overall 8.

Please let me know if you do not get the copy in India, I will try to send u the copy on mail.

Regards,
SRV


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks RK..

I'm currently working with an OZ MNC in bangalore (but they wont provide onshore oppurtunity as they r now bringing most of the jobs offshore)... 
but mentioning thier name in the covering letter should add some weightage I guess..

I'm in to IT infra implementations...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Thanks RK..
> 
> I'm currently working with an OZ MNC in bangalore (but they wont provide onshore oppurtunity as they r now bringing most of the jobs offshore)...
> but mentioning thier name in the covering letter should add some weightage I guess..
> ...


It would be a good Factor, as the recuritment guys may feel you have decent Knowledge about Australian Work Culture and the environment.

Regards
RK


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks SRV, I got it downloaded.... please email me if you have any other IELTS books at [email protected]


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?
> 
> I do not Know this, thats why I started this thread to get expert advice.. I have already paid the Visa fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shanki said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > but can u get ur 189 also processed simultaneously?
> ...


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

that sounds like a wise decision to me...
usually once the medicals are finalised, will u get any notification from them as to whats going on in our case?
i dunno how long to wait passive b4 ringing them up or even mailing.
as far as i ve heard,grant immediately follows medicals finalized status.....

can u send the resume n cover letter templates to c.rajeshanand(at)gmail(.)com pl....
n do advice,if u could on the network building part of job search...how to go about in linkedin n adding australian recognized links....


thanks in advance...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saradha said:


> that sounds like a wise decision to me...
> usually once the medicals are finalised, will u get any notification from them as to whats going on in our case?
> i dunno how long to wait passive b4 ringing them up or even mailing.
> as far as i ve heard,grant immediately follows medicals finalized status.....
> ...


Thank s.. I am just now patiently waiting for my CO, so that I can start medicals and move the process Forward.. My intention is to leave for melbourne in March( hopefully I will get a grant by then!!!).. I think I already mailed you sample cv and cover letters.... Didnt u get them..

Regards
RK


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi RK,

Just wanted to check about the documents you submitted for your visa since you said you wanted to get the visa asap.

Did you submit your previous payslips (for your complete work duration), your tax returns etc.,
B'cos I was reading in some of the messages the CO will ask for your proof of employment also. I thought that positive ACS assessment itself is a proof of your employment.

In case, if you not got these docs, better check and get them. If you are already aware of the process, then please let me know also. I have got my invite and yet to apply for the visa.

Other members also, if aware, please advice.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

oh...am afraid i dint receive any of them....
if u dont mind, can u resend them to the mail id i had typed in my earlier post?
and do u know at what time of the year the recruitment heats up there...for mech engg, i mean...
is ur kid into schooling, btw? what r ur plans of taking ur family along?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Just wanted to check about the documents you submitted for your visa since you said you wanted to get the visa asap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the guidance again.. I have submitted all Possible docs and now the system is maxed out. It will not accept further docs.

I submitted the following:
1. Passport for all ( self, spouse, kids)
2. marriage certificate
3. ACS
4.IELTS
5. Employement ( work exp, appointment, Payslip,Promotion, IT returns and Form 16)

Only bank statements I could not upload beocz it reached the cap of 60 documents.


Regards
RK


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the guidance again.. I have submitted all Possible docs and now the system is maxed out. It will not accept further docs.
> 
> I submitted the following:
> 1. Passport for all ( self, spouse, kids)
> ...


Oh...ok. But did you have the payslips for all the companies you worked for? I don't have.

Btw, did you get notary seal for all these docs?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Oh...ok. But did you have the payslips for all the companies you worked for? I don't have.
> 
> Btw, did you get notary seal for all these docs?


I dont have all the payslips. I had most of the pay slips for last 4 yrs and for remaining I had few. So i just uploaded all what I had.. I did not Notarize, as the pdf itself states its a computerized statement an does not need sign...
For the rest of the docs I took Notary spent around Rs.1500 for notary

Regards
RK


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> THank you, I will share what I have been doing so far...
> As I mentioned in my earlier post my main motive was to get a feel of the Recruitment process..
> 
> It is true what many people said that its difficult to get through from here, However I do not know whether I am lucky or not , as I mentioned in my earlier post last yr I got 457 processed for all my family from here in India itself.. So it is possible, but could be very difficult.. But there is no harm in trying...
> ...


Hi RK,

I am eagerly looking for a CV template for people with technical/support background. I have applied in seek with my existing CV but it does not seem to work. would you mind sharing the template and if possible the coverletter template as well to my inbox? You can send me a private message on this forum. I would be really grateful to you. To tell you the fact, I started the job search from India last week after I got my grant but the results were really horrifying. They all ask you to be physically present.

Thanks in advance !!

-PB


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> I am eagerly looking for a CV template for people with technical/support background. I have applied in seek with my existing CV but it does not seem to work. would you mind sharing the template and if possible the coverletter template as well to my inbox? You can send me a private message on this forum. I would be really grateful to you. To tell you the fact, I started the job search from India last week after I got my grant but the results were really horrifying. They all ask you to be physically present.
> 
> ...


Please share your email id..

Regards
RK


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Please share your email id..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Dropped my email ID in a private message for you.

Would eagerly wait for your response.

Thanks,
PB


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Dropped my email ID in a private message for you.
> 
> Would eagerly wait for your response.
> 
> ...


Sent you from my gmail...

Regards
RK


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hii All....

I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.

Done BTECH in Production Engineering...I have started my carrier with Industrial Sales Job as a Sales Engineer....selling Industrial Chemicals. I have worked for about 20 months.

Then, worked for another company as Executive Business Development and I was selling Speciality Chemicals in the manufacturing Industries. I have worked for 27 months.
Again, In my third job I was in Sales , selling Labels & Packaging materials...worked for 17 months.....My current assignment is selling Tools & Capital Equipment in Construction Industries and my current designation is Area Sales Manager...So far worked for 17 months.....As of now my total exp. in Sales & Marketing is 7 years.....

My wife she is 28 now ,has done MCA (Master In Computer Science) and at present she is working for a software company as IT Analyst having 4 years of experience in Java Domain...
My plan is to make my wife as primary applicant and myself dependent applicant.... she is having advantage because she is holding Master Degree as well as she is software professional.

My question is that 
1.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??

I am waiting for suggestion.....
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

pr10131 said:


> Hii All....
> 
> I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.
> 
> ...


Hii Sachin,

welcome.. Here is the response:
.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
RK: If you are going to claim 5 points for your skills then you need to do skill assessment. However I feel since your wife would be primary applicant it wont be needed and she would qualify for 60 points..
Age: 30 points ( since you are 31 I assume she is younger than you in the bracket 25-32)
Education: 20 points for Master ( I hope her Bachelor is also in Computer)
Work Experience: 5 points ( since her exp is less than 5 years)
IELTS: if she gets 7 in all modules 10 points 

2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
RK: Yes you can work
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
RK: if your wife is primary applicant this point does not matter
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
RK: You can find a job in whatever field you want. it all depends on ow you clear the interview
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
RK: 457 which is employment Visa
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??
RK: 189 skilled independent.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

pr10131 said:


> Thanks RK..


Welcome..

All the Best..
Regards
RK


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hii RKV....

I am planning to send my wife profile first to ACS for Skill Assessment...

My query is that...

1. For my occupation skill assessment body is different, if I go for skill assessment too, Is I have to pay for mine skill assessment also??
2. If I am going as a dependent, Is our Visa will be same of different?
3. If I donot go for Skill Assessment, Shall I get same job profile / Industry in Australia?
4. If suppose I granted dependent visa , Shall I go to Australia alone to find job first and bring my family later or Intially we have to go together?

Thanks





rkv146 said:


> Welcome..
> 
> All the Best..
> Regards
> RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

pr10131 said:


> Hii RKV....
> 
> I am planning to send my wife profile first to ACS for Skill Assessment...
> 
> ...


1. For my occupation skill assessment body is different, if I go for skill assessment too, Is I have to pay for mine skill assessment also??

RK: For each skill Assessment you have to pay the fees separately
.
2. If I am going as a dependent, Is our Visa will be same of different?
RK: No difference both get PR visa with 5 years validity.
3. If I donot go for Skill Assessment, Shall I get same job profile / Industry in Australia?
RK: Job search has no relation to skill assessment. you apply for any job you wish..
4. If suppose I granted dependent visa , Shall I go to Australia alone to find job first and bring my family later or Initially we have to go together?
RK: You dont have to go together.. however there is a initial entry date condition which is put usually the first date of PCC or medicals by which all the applicants should make an entry..

Regards
RK


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not clear on Intial Entry? it means that they will give a specific date for entry in Australia when I apply for VISA...m i understanding right or wrong? Can you elobrate this......




rkv146 said:


> 1. For my occupation skill assessment body is different, if I go for skill assessment too, Is I have to pay for mine skill assessment also??
> 
> RK: For each skill Assessment you have to pay the fees separately
> .
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

pr10131 said:


> I am not clear on Intial Entry? it means that they will give a specific date for entry in Australia when I apply for VISA...m i understanding right or wrong? Can you elobrate this......


Yes Once you get the Visa.. They will give a date for initial entry.. so before that date all the applicants should make one entry to Australia.... Thsi date is usually from one year from the date of PCC of Medical whichever was done 1st..

For eg: If your PCC is done on 10 Jan 2013 and Your Medical is done on 19 Jan 2013... Your PR may have initial entry as 10 Jan 2014...

Regards
RK


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Now, it is clear....
Thanks RKV



rkv146 said:


> Yes Once you get the Visa.. They will give a date for initial entry.. so before that date all the applicants should make one entry to Australia.... Thsi date is usually from one year from the date of PCC of Medical whichever was done 1st..
> 
> For eg: If your PCC is done on 10 Jan 2013 and Your Medical is done on 19 Jan 2013... Your PR may have initial entry as 10 Jan 2014...
> 
> ...


----------



## response (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you.

Can you toss some mild on Medicals in Bangalore.. I mean I saw your Publish nowadays..
I can get medicals done for my Son in Bangalore as I am in Coimbatore. i can also demand them and see if they can take my medicals depending on Type 160 and 26.. Which medical center you contacted and how many times before do we need to take consultation.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi I need some help in IELTS exam..I am currently working in s/w industry and looking for migrated to Aus on skilled independenat visa Whether coaching is required to appear for the exam. If any online coaching / books available can u please guide me..


----------



## deeps21 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice to see such a positive post on this forum.
Congratulations for getting a job from india itself.


----------



## tulip2me (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi srideep,
could you please send me the "Ace the IELTS" book to my gmail id tulip2me please?
Thanks,
DB


----------

